# Tank cleaning



## s_evans76 (May 2, 2012)

Hi all.

I have a 125 litre fluval Roma tank with a gravel surface. I am keeping 10 various fish in at the moment and wondered how often should I be cleaning the gravel? I bought a gravel syphon/cleaner last week and it was quite effective. Is this something I should be doing quite often? 
Thanks in advance 
Simon.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I usually vacum half the tank when I do my weekly water change, then the following week I vacum the other half, try to avoid doing the whole tank at once, you will take out to much of the good bacteria


----------



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

I tend to clean the gravel in my tank at every other water change which is usually once a month.
I have no real problems.


----------



## s_evans76 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for your feedback. Very helpful. I shall do a full tank clean every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plant the tank and it will take away most of your need to vacuum the tank. A few more things to think about afterwards, but overall a safer, more stable tank.


----------



## Tiari (Apr 25, 2012)

I gravel vac my tanks every week at water change, the whole of the gravel. I have not found this to be detrimental to the cycle at all, as most of the bacteria live in the filter. If you have enough filtration and bio media in the filters, it isn't a problem.

Nitrate readings can go off the charts high if you get a build up of mulm in the gravel.


----------

